# Can you get Prime TV, TV Asia, etc FreeToAir on other dishes



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

My family pays $65 a month to Echostar just for PrimeTV, Tv Asia, ZeeTV, ZGold, B4u, and Sony Entertainment Television.
Our total montly bill is like $120 or $130 a month. I was wondering if there are some other satellite dishes where you can get PrimeTV, Tv Asia, ZeeTV, ZGold, B4u, and Sony Entertainment Television FREETOAIR?
I heard somebody once say that you can get them freetoair on Smallear satellite dishes, but I looked at the small ear website( www.smallear.com/ ) and they didn't have those channels.
Does anyone know how I can get PrimeTV, Tv Asia, ZeeTV, ZGold, B4u, and Sony Entertainment Television free to air?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

C-band, maybe?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

There is also FTA stuff on Ku-band, check lyngsat.com for details on specific birds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2002)

Will the PQ ever improve on SONY Entertainment?
Its very blurry. ZEE TV content is crisp and clear, but SONY has the better shows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2002)

Checkout mpeg forum at www.delphiforums.com

You will find that most foreign signals can be received using DVB receiver slaved to analog C/ku receiver with BUD.

However, this may change in the next year, as the Australian multilingual DTH service, TARBs, has just announced they plan to start a US pay service, using 10 G5 ku transponders. They hope to move all foreign FTA DVB services to their platform


----------

